# Nitrox Class Tuesday Evening



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a nitrox class scheduled for Tuesday evening at 6 pm at MBT Divers. 

If you were open water certified in one of my classes, you may rememberme saying something like, 

_?There are two innovations that have revolutionized diving over the last 40 years ? they are Nitrox and Nitrox dive computers.? _

I say that every class, and once you fully understand the benefits of Nitrox over Air, I think you?ll agreethat it'snot anexaggeration.I think Nitroxis the best thing to come alongin recreational scuba diving since I starteddiving -- over 40 years ago. Can you think of something in life that can both increase your enjoyment while simultaneously increasing your safety? Nitrox has the potential to do both. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Remember the problem we did in class where the diver made two dives to 100 feet, but was forced to stay out 7 and a half hours or risk getting bent? Remember that a diver making the same dives, but breathing Nitrox 36 reduced their minimum surface interval from more than 7 hours to a ridiculous 10 minutes? Think about that for a minute, and then remember that if the diver using Nitrox 36, stayed out the recommended 1 hour instead of the minimum of 10 minutes, they also greatly reduced their chance of decompression sickness. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I truly believe every diver -- without exception -- should be a Nitrox diver. I'ma Nitrox diver, and infact, I'm spending a lot of moneythis July to take *<U>Advanced</U>* Nitrox/Stage Decompression where we learn how to use Nitrox in dives beyond the 130 foot, recreational limit. If you want to progress into more advanced diving, basic Nitrox is the place to start, and you don?t have to spendhundreds of dollars to do it. Our class is 99 bucks for MBT students -- $150 for others. Call ahead to reserve your spot. Hope to see you there. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Rich. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

This is most definitely the most valuable class any diver can take. Nitrox safely increases bottom time, decreases surface intervals, and increases repetitive dive time.


----------



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

took this class a while back with Rich and cant express enough how much better nitrox is. Rich is a great teacher and if your not nitrox certified you should not pass this up.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Jess. I appreciate the goodword. When you going to have your spearfishing class?


----------



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

Trying to work out the details. My boat is only 20 foot so I got to figure out a way to fit divers and my giant fish in the boat. Guess its time for a bigger boat. Im a man of my word though so I will teach ya oneday.


----------



## NATER (Jan 31, 2009)

Wish I wasnt already nitrox'd, I would be there. Class is going to great.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *jesse22r (5/25/2009)*Trying to work out the details. My boat is only 20 foot so I got to figure out a way to fit divers and my giant fish in the boat. Guess its time for a bigger boat. Im a man of my word though so I will teach ya oneday.


 I can't wait!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *ALASKAN_WHALER (5/25/2009)*Wish I wasnt already nitrox'd, I would be there. Class is going to great.


Thanks for your help with the class this weekend, Nater. Have you considered the Advanced Nitrox Class this July?


----------

